# Systemtabellen ausschließen



## letonin (2. Nov 2007)

hi all
Ich verbinde mich mit mit ner HSQLDB oder Oracle XE Hole mir die Table und Column Namen über DatabaseMetaData und bastle mir daraus ein JTree.
Mein Problem ist, dass diese genannten Datenbanken ne Menge Tabellennamen zurückgeben, die ich nicht mal kenne. Wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Systemtabellen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Tabellen nicht mit auszulesen oder auszusortieren?


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2007)

Schau dir den letzten Parameter in DatabaseMetaData#getTables() und DatabaseMetaData#getTableTypes() an.


----------



## letonin (3. Nov 2007)

Danke für die Antwort
was aber sind "TABLE", "VIEW", "SYSTEM TABLE", "GLOBAL TEMPORARY", "LOCAL TEMPORARY", "ALIAS", "SYNONYM" für Tabellentypen? Worin unterscheiden sie sich?

Wenn ich die getTables Methode aufrufe mit der Einschränkung "TABLES", kriege ich zwar weniger zurück aber immer noch sehr viele Systemtabellen.


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2007)

Baue es z.B. so auf, wie der "Data Source Explorer" in Eclipse auf. Datenbank -> Catalog -> Schema -> Tabelle...
Siehe dazu getSchemas() und getCatalogs() in DatabaseMetaData.


----------

